# It Turned Up



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I took a complete flyer on this and basically bought it unseen and arranged for delivery today, something I would never normally do. Luckily it has turned out to be not to bad considering its nearly 25 years old. It started on the button and I got all the way to the petrol station...........................................and back again :lol: :lol:










Only minor problem is that the suspension is coil overs and rock hard, I thought Big M's teeth were going to fall out even though they are screwed in 

It will go lower though !!!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My son had a Renault Clio Sport with similar suspension - great for a dash round town (but by the time we'd got to the ring road I'd had enough!) :yes:

Mike


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

tixntox said:


> My son had a Renault Clio Sport with similar suspension - great for a dash round town (but by the time we'd got to the ring road I'd had enough!) :yes:
> 
> Mike


Big M is not a good traveler at the best of times, I thought she was going to chuck up in the glove box :lol: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice one Bond.. i have had a good look at the thread on T-Z.

Loved the mk2 van i had.


----------



## Philib (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks mint on the outside. Nice car.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Well nearly a week in and its still going, nothing has fell off or broke and has started on the button even in the horrendous weather we've had this past week. It has at some point had a bit off work to the motor, not sure what but almost certainly a cam its to quick to be standard.

So far so good, it apears I've had a bit of of much needed luck on my side for a change.


----------



## Philib (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmmm wonders, "where you live and if you would take a complete stranger that you met in a forum for spin". I wonder


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Philib said:


> Hmmm wonders, "where you live and if you would take a complete stranger that you met in a forum for spin". I wonder


No problem but you'll need some valium by the time I'm finished with you, the last person, my milkman, who asked me to take him for a run out in a big Trans Am that I had ended up a shaking wreck. Unfortunately during our spin out I got a bit carried away, lost it on a bend and crashed it into a couple of trees via a big bush  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Philib (Jun 6, 2012)

lol I done that with my last car. Easily done with rear wheel drive.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

If it was me I would scrap the bit of roll cage in the back, it

spoils the look but other than that it looks a little cracker.

Always fancied a Peugeot 205 1.9 Gti when I had a ride

in one back in the early 90's, proper little tin rocket. I did

see a mk1 Renault Clio Williams laid up in a barn several

months ago and nearly wet myself but the owner wasn't

for selling it


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Raptor said:


> If it was me I would scrap the bit of roll cage in the back, it
> 
> spoils the look


I agree but getting it out might be easier said than done, looks like the front seats will need to come out. Its only for show and does split so when I get some spare time, which is rare these days, I'm going to take it out.

I had a couple of 1.9 GTi Pugs, the first one fairly new. Fantastic cars, fast but fragile. I'm not sure I'd liked to have crashed one they really were tin cans on wheels. But if driven properly and with a bit of respect they werent as scary as they were made out to be. Almost certainly one of the quickest A-B cars of that hot hatch generation and huge fun if you got it right.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You getting a big "69" decal for it then ? to go with the blingy Rollie? and the A|rmani shirt and Gucci shoes?

and stripes :rofl2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> You getting a big "69" decal for it then ? to go with the blingy Rollie? and the A|rmani shirt and Gucci shoes?
> 
> and stripes :rofl2:


:lol: :lol:

An old boss of mine when I worked up your way had the registration 69R on one of his motors


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Suely it`s a bit small for you Mr.Bond, Is it meant to be a spare to hang off the back of your hoooge gas guzzling pickup truck? :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Suely it`s a bit small for you Mr.Bond, Is it meant to be a spare to hang off the back of your hoooge gas guzzling pickup truck? :lol:


Trucks gone, I actually found someone daft enough to buy it a couple of weeks ago, The Big Truck Hill Billy look wasn't suiting me any more and on top of that Big M was having trouble getting in and out of it these days so I wasn't using it much :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Suely it`s a bit small for you Mr.Bond, Is it meant to be a spare to hang off the back of your hoooge gas guzzling pickup truck? :lol:
> ...


I`d have thought you`d be after a DB5 :to_keep_order: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


If Big M's lottery ticket come up you never know

:lol: :lol:


----------

